# Questions about my Denon 2808 receiver...



## bondguy (Feb 11, 2009)

A couple of questions I have...how come some newer movies (Blue Ray too) say Dolby Digital for sound on the package but when played on my Denon, don't display Dolby Digital...multichannel sound on some movies...my wife was watching Mama Mia and this happened...most movies with action like the Dark Knight show up as Dolby Digital and sound fantastic on my system. Also, don't laugh but...I don't know how to get to the stations on my Denon 2808 receiver...how to tune them or store them...I have only listened so far to Movies on Blue Ray and the music through the satellite (Direct TV) on my stereo...also, posted somewhere on here but is there a way to compensate for the lack of bass when using the zone 2 amplifier for the patio speakers...my installer seems to think not?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this to its own thread for you... since it was off topic to your original thread in the gallery forum. Maybe someone familiar with this receiver can help you. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm a bit confused with your question, How are you connected to the Denon? are you using HDMI or optical?
I am assuming that you have a BluRay player, what do you have the settings on the player set to output audio? It needs to be set to bitstream if your using HDMI.


----------



## bondguy (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't set up the equipment...the Blue Ray player is set up properly...the receiver does automatically switch to whatever the movie is....just that some movies are coming through multi-channel sound (Mama Mia) and a lot of others are coming through as Dolby Digital. The box on the movie says Dolby Digital sound but when played, the receiver reads Multi Channel sound on the Mama Mia movie...not all movies do this...I know the receiver is smart enough to switch for the right movie format.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its sounding like the BluRay player is not set up to bitstream the audio rather it is sending the audio PCM meaning that it is decoding the uncompressed audio internally thus why you are seeing "multichannel" in the display. Its your choice I personally think its better to let the receiver decode the audio as the receiver will in most cases have better quality decoders.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bondguy said:


> I didn't set up the equipment...the Blue Ray player is set up properly...the receiver does automatically switch to whatever the movie is....just that *some movies are coming through multi-channel* sound (Mama Mia) *and a lot of others are coming through as Dolby Digital*. The box on the movie says Dolby Digital sound but when played, the receiver reads Multi Channel sound on the Mama Mia movie...not all movies do this...I know the receiver is smart enough to switch for the right movie format.


I think that sometimes you see "Multichannel" or "DolbyDigital" because of the way the BR player is setup ...:yes:

According to specifications your 2808 won't decode any HD sound (DolbyDigital Plus, True HD, etc.), so when you choose any of those formats the player is doing that (decoding HD audio), and when it does it will show "Multichannel" (my setup is similar, my Yamaha RXV2700 doesn't decode HD audio, so my Toshiba HD does and sends the signal to AVR, the display reads MPCM) but when you choose DolbyDigital or DTS audio on the movie, the player will send that signal to AVR to be decoded because your 2808 is capable of processing those formats ....just try a movie that has those formats to see if what I'm telling you is correct or not :innocent:

You can also check the setup on the AVR and BR and post back in case I make you :dizzy:



*EDIT: Correction, your 2808 is able to decode HD audio...but the explanation why you see Multichannel in the display is correct, you need to change the BR setup.*


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Its sounding like the BluRay player is not set up to bitstream the audio rather it is sending the audio PCM meaning that it is decoding the uncompressed audio internally thus why you are seeing "multichannel" in the display. Its your choice I personally think *its better to let the receiver decode the audio* as the receiver will in most cases have better quality decoders.


Tony ...you beat me with the answer :duh:

I did a little more search and yes the 2808 can decode HD audio :bigsmile:

*bondguy: set up the BR player to bistream ...this way the AVR will decode the audio.*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi David, I just re checked and the 2808 does do both TruHD and DTS MA. so it shouldn't be displaying multichannel unless its getting the signal PCM from the BluRay player.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL^


----------

